# My First 1 Star Review--and I am not happy.



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey everyone. I recently received a 1-star review on Double Life.

Usually I would accept the criticism and move on.

But this review was one line of text that bashed the book with no details. I get the feeling that the author of the review hadn't even read the book.

I wouldn't be angry if the review had had any detail, but this is just something to tear down the star rating. Since this happened my sales have absolutely tanked, which makes me more angry. I am calmer now than when I first read the review, but I still think it is an injustice.

And all this to say--I would like anyone who has purchased my book to read it and review it. I very much want the honest reviews to outnumber and out vote this dishonest one.

Thanks! You can read this review by clicking on my book in my sig. (Luckily, they apparently don't know I have a paper version).

Dawson


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dawson,

I've got Double life on my list to be read, so I'm PM you when I have.  But, I would not take to hard a review by someone who typed "pace" for "pass".


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I know it sucks to get a 1-star review, Dawson, but I wouldn't worry about it too much if I were you. Her review was short, extremely unprofessional, and contained lazy spelling errors. In other words, it's not something very many people are going to take too seriously or hold against your book.

I must commend you for your calm, classy response to her on Amazon.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Just 'pace' it by, Dawson.  Don't worry.


I double-checked and made sure that I had tagged you!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Also, look at her other reviews, none of them are informative and a couple read almost exactly like the one for your book.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, I read your comment to her review, and it didn't make complete sense... I assume you meant you would be glad to discuss it with her, but it can be read as you were glad for her review?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dawson. . . I wouldn't worry. . . .if you look at all her reviews, they're either 5  star or 1 star, all very short, and none well written.  Discerning readers will ignore it. . . .and so far it's being marked as 'unhelpful'. . . . .I'm sure some more complete and useful reviews will come along.  Though I appreciate that it is frustrating. . . . .


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Just bought this book as a result of your post. don't let one bad review get you down. Most people will ignore the highest and lowest reviews and find the middle ground. I am looking forward to reading your book and will post an honest review when I finish it.

Keep writing - even the best of writers have had bad reviews!


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree with the other comments - I think anyone taking more than a passing (or "pacing" as the reviewer might state it) glance at their reviews will quickly determine the lack of credibility.

Your other reviews more than balance it out, both in depth and value, so I wouldn't be too concerned. I also think it was wise not to try to get into an argument, but simply state you would like to hear what specifically they didn't like about it.
Elmore


----------



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

Ditto what everyone else said. Let it roll off.
"Just pace this one by"? I could understand the typo if the review contained several paragraphs but not for one sentence. She could've proofread before hitting submit.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

This reviewer was probably not even a real person, but a horrible little self-serving book-gnawing gnome.   I never read my reviews (that's what I pay my editor/critic/fan, Miss Philomena Sodtrotter, to do) and that way I go around in happy oblivion.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, Dawson!

Welcome to the society of authors who have been gnawed at by trolls. I'm a card-carrying member, as are several of my author friends. I would pay absolutely no attention to such a review if I was considering buying your book. 

It's hard to ignore such unwarranted attacks, but that's what we have to do. If it's any consolation, my 'troll' also went after Patrick Rothfuss at the same time, and he's a best-seller!  There are some heavy hitters in our Company of troll-plagued authors.  

Nice to meet you,
'Archer'


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Ignore her, Dawson. She doesn't deserve your response. She is obviously illiterate, and did you see she claims to have reviewed and panned a $100 book - I don't think so! I don't think anyone reading that review will take it seriously.

Linda W.
Along Came a Demon (Whisperings)


----------



## shallowgal (Jul 25, 2009)

As a reader, I quickly skim the reviews. If they are riddled with typos and bad grammar, I usually dismiss them. Now, sometimes a reviewer has a typo or 2 ~ especially in the longer ones ~ but that's a completely different animal. 

There certainly seems to be a whole group of "critics" on various sites that don't care if they sound like idiots. I think of them as "drive-bys". 

I actually countered a bad review once ~ in the comments section. What I should have done was write one of my own. Hindsight.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

As a consumer my (unasked for opinion) is for authors to not respond to reviews. When I read a review, if there is a bad one and an author responds to it I think, "humm, the author is monitoring, _and writing respones_ on the review page", which makes me question the legitimacy of the good reviews. Especially, if there are a lot of 4-5 star ones. Unfortunately, Amazon has issues with authors, their families, friends et al. padding reviews. It really is better, from a consumer stand point, to just leave it alone. Although I can't imagine how hard that would be, as I said, as a potential purchaser I find it suspect when authors respond to bad reviews. Especially bad reviews written badly. I'm not saying you did this, I'm just saying in general.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

ldenglish said:


> Ignore her, Dawson. She doesn't deserve your response. She is obviously illiterate, and did you see she claims to have reviewed and panned a $100 book - I don't think so! I don't think anyone reading that review will take it seriously.
> 
> Linda W.
> Along Came a Demon (Whisperings)


The reviewer read, to me, like maybe and ESL, not illiterate  . I saw that price  , at first I thought it was weird, but then I looked back at some of my reviews on Amazon and they don't have the price I paid for it, they have the current price. I feel bad for that author of the $100 book. I wonder if they got caught in an Amazon Kincle publishing glitch and even know their book is $!00


----------



## shallowgal (Jul 25, 2009)

Red said:


> As a consumer my (unasked for opinion) is for authors to not respond to reviews. When I read a review, if there is a bad one and an author responds to it I think, "humm, the author is monitoring, _and writing respones_ on the review page", which makes me question the legitimacy of the good reviews. Especially, if there are a lot of 4-5 star ones. Unfortunately, Amazon has issues with authors, their families, friends et al. padding reviews. It really is better, from a consumer stand point, to just leave it alone. Although I can't imagine how hard that would be, as I said, as a potential purchaser I find it suspect when authors respond to bad reviews. Especially bad reviews written badly. I'm not saying you did this, I'm just saying in general.


I agree with this 100%. It comes off kind of desperate in a way, and why even dignify such idiocy with a response? 
Then again, I am only a purchaser too.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Red and Shallowgal: 

Right you are. (And, I don't think it's at all unfortunate that Amazon discourages dishonesty and deception on the part of self-promoting authors.) However, responding to reviews probably reflects more on the professionalism/experience of the author than on his/her honesty. Because we indies are our own marketers, we naturally check our 'Zon pages to keep tabs on sales rankings and so on. If we see a new review, it's tough to not look at it. After all--we've poured years of our time and energy into our 'children.' We just must NOT respond, no matter how difficult we find that to be.  

Dawson: Eagles soar above the mayhem on the ground. You're an eagle. It'll be okay!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I wasn't attempting to say it is unfortunate the Amazon discourages dishonesty on "self-promoting authors", or anyone else. I meant that unfortunately some get through anyway which makes even the best intentioned author responding to reviews are meant with cynicism sometimes.  As far as their response being a reflection of dishonesty or inexperience I think the problem is that the consumer is just left to sort of guess, because most don't understand either the writing or publishing process. I can't imagine how difficult it must be to be a writer and put yourself out there, but I do think as a reader it is really better if the writer doesn't respond to reviews on the review page. Now, as a reviewer, I do review many books on Amazon and I do vine reviews, it doesn't bother me if a writer or their publisher emails me to discuss something I've written in a review. And it doesn't bother me when they comment on a review I've done on the review page. But, when I go to read a review someone else wrote, on a book I'm attempting to decide if I want to buy and read I find it unsettling to see an author's response to a negative review. I don't know if I've explained myself well. They changed my seizure medicine Thursday and I'm not focusing well   Hope I have


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Those starred reviews can sting...but if the review is that poorly written, chalk it up to someone getting online and spewing whatever just because they can. 

My gut reaction to anything less than 4 stars is that I apparently failed to do my job well enough, but truthfully, if the review is worthless--no real reason given--so is the rating.

But yes, it does impact sales. Sadly.


----------



## TSinGA (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow.  A review like hers (especially when considered alongside her other "reviews") would actually make me dislike her more than it would make me reconsider buying your book.  It is a shame that it brings down your avg rating though.  Hang in there.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

You know, I've had the sample for Double Life for some time now, not sure when I would have gotten around to reading it, but that review got me to finally read the sample as it made me curious. I found the broken words, the few that there were, to be annoying (assuming that there hasn't been any update since I got the sample), but it does seem like something that I could enjoy reading. 

I cannot promise a sale but it will be among the list of books that I'll be choosing from when I go to buy new books.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't really mind a comment from an author on a review. The thing that irks me is an author ARGUING with a review.

I mean, a review is an _opinion_. So, if a reviewer says this or that wasn't made clear or something like that, it's that reader's _opinion_. When an author gets on to comment and says things like, "But, you don't get it. I meant it this way." Well, if you meant it that way and the reader didn't get it, whose fault is that?

Dawson, if you are going to comment on bad reviews, I would offer this advice:

Comment on every, single review, even with just a "Thank you." Then, you can comment on the bad review with an, "I'm sorry you didn't enjoy my novel. Please give me details so that I can improve my writing."

However, I will say up front that it won't do you any good with the jerk who left that kind of review. They are not going to give you any helpul details. My guess would be that the person didn't even buy your book. They are just someone who wants to vent on the internet.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

RedAdept:

I agree that it's ok to give a tasteful, appreciative comment on a review. What we should not do is react/respond to a hateful, unconstructive lambasting. And, ARGUE with a reviewer? Good heavens! Thankfully, my mom drowned all the dumb ones. 

Look...everyone who checks my book pages knows I'm an indie. They will not be surprised to hear from me. However, I rarely comment 'in public' on reviews. I'll comment if the revewer asks a question that I can answer, such as: 'I wonder if there will be more books in this series?' Reply: 'Thanks for the wonderful comments about Elfhunter.  I'm so pleased you enjoyed it, and yes, another book is in the works. If you would like to be included on the list of contacts for notification of release, please e-mail me via my website.' Etc., etc...  What I am more likely to do (on rare occasions) is check the profile of the reviewer and, if I can, send him/her an appreciative pm. I'll often ask for an opinion ('What's your view on foreshadowing as a literary device?'). 

If I'm already acquainted with the reviewer on some level (as we are acquainted via KB) I am less shy about commenting. I'm still more likely to do so privately, as I don't want the reviewer to feel the least bit defensive. One should never comment on an obvious 'troll' review, such as those provided by the troll (using multiple accounts) that plagued Amy Lane, Patrick Rothfuss, and me. I can virtually guarantee that this troll (who happens to be another author--identity was discovered recently) has never read any of the books 'reviewed.' A response to THAT sort of rubbish virtually guarantees further attack, and it is not worth any respectable author's time.

(note: I have eighty reviews on 'Zon including the troll's. For some reason, I can't get them to appear on the Kindle pages.  I've tried many times to get Amazon to fix it, but they just can't seem to get around to it. Sigh.)

'Archer'

PS--'Red,' I hope you are feeling better.  Your response made perfect sense to me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 28, 2008)

You want to read something funny, Dawson? I am the editor of a review blog and I have released four books so far. The two bestsellers have had no Amazon reviews since their releases in 2000 and 2002!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback Archer, sometimes I just can't tell!  It take about 3-4 days for the "fuzzy" feeling to go awaywhen they make changes. But it is better then the seizures! Sorry to  tilt the thread


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Read Double Life today... enjoyed the experience and posted a review.  Looking forward to other books by Dawson.  Would just caution him to be more careful with the formatting as it is distracting to the reader.  Good luck with future projects.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement and advice, everyone. Glad to see that the reviewer is getting negative helpfuls.

Musical--thanks for the review! The sequel will be coming out this winter.

By the way, everyone rejoice--this author is now fifteen years of age.

Dawson


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy birthday, Dawson!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Dawson! Don't eat too much ice cream and cake!!!


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Dawsburg said:


> By the way, everyone rejoice--this author is now fifteen years of age.
> 
> Dawson


_"I remember when I was fifteen . . . people used to have respect . . . we used to say "Yes, sir" and "Thank you, ma'am" . . . grumble, grumble . . ."_

In terms of the review, coulda happened to any one of us (and I agree the reviewer seems somewhat . . . muddled might be the polite way of putting it.)

In terms of the birthday . . . have a good one!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

'Ahem!'

Hippo Birdie Two Ewes,
Hippo Birdie Two Ewes!
Hippo Birdie Deer Daw-son,
Hippo Birdie Two Ewes!

(And Manatee More!)


----------



## emilydowns (Jul 8, 2009)

There are a lot of forum readers who write reviews for books they haven't read.
Don't let it bother you. People can see your talent in the sample. At least that is what I have found.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Dawsburg said:


> Thanks for the encouragement and advice, everyone. Glad to see that the reviewer is getting negative helpfuls.
> 
> Musical--thanks for the review! The sequel will be coming out this winter.
> 
> ...


Wait, your birthday was the 2nd as well? Happy Birthday! I turned 38 Sunday, so remember, young'un, it was MY birthday first!


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

No way! Julie Dawson and Dawson Vosburg share the same birthday...

Dawson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dawson,
You are getting alot of things out of the way at a young age.  (like silly 1-star reviews)
It won't be long before things like that don't even phase you.  (That's a good thing!)
We are all rooting for you and we are all impressed with your fortitude and talent.

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## rwridley (May 20, 2009)

The review itself is poorly written.  I wouldn't sweat it.  It isn't credible and most people will see if for what it is.  One star reviews are badges of honor.  Wear them proudly.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey, Dawson:

Go surfing on Amazon.  Look at some bestsellers. You will find TONS of one-star reviews.

Dean Koontz' new book that just came out already has EIGHT of those one-star reviews.

You are in good company.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Hey, Dawson:
> 
> Go surfing on Amazon. Look at some bestsellers. You will find TONS of one-star reviews.
> 
> ...


Good point, Miss Adept. That puts us all up there with the finest.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I added my two cents on the review (marked it unhelpful - like most people who read it).  I just wanted to note that this reviewers other reviews - well, some of them have even been pulled off.  If you click on the book title, you'll notice that the review doesn't even show any more.

So, I'm thinking it's better to ignore them.  I got a three star review from a person who just "didn't get it."  I didn't mind that one.  Not everyone will get my sense of humor.  But I understand your point of view on this one-star review from someone who probably didn't read it.  That just wasn't fair, not your fault, and simple malicious.  Good luck -- hey, I heard someone somewhere say that you can appeal the review somehow?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Actually, you can get a review pulled by Amazon, but only if it violates their guidelines. It's getting more and more difficult to get them to take action. It's an interesting phenomenon. They will allow items to persist that, were they in any printed medium, would constitute libel, yet they LEAP on a forum post containing the word 'crap.' 

Supposedly, they do not allow personal attacks in reviews. They don't seem to mind them in 'customer discussions,' however (just ask Partick Rothfuss, Amy Lane, or me). There's nothing in Dawson's review that violates their guidelines. Apparently, vacuous stupidity is allowed.  

Anyway, onward and upward, says I!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Dawson:

A word of advice. Never respond to a negative review - never stoop that low. However, always throw something at the wall or kick the dog.   And if there' substance, which this one did not have, always file it in your head as a point of possible improvement. But never, never, never comment. (My own personal opinion, which you can reject or not). Remember, readers by you, not your book.

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Dawson:
> 
> A word of advice. Never respond to a negative review - never stoop that low. However, always throw something at the wall or kick the dog.  And if there' substance, which this one did not have, always file it in your head as a point of possible improvement. But never, never, never comment. (My own personal opinion, which you can reject or not). Remember, readers by you, not your book.
> 
> ...


Do NOT kick the dog! Throw something at the wall, pull out some of your favorite curse words (but don't let the parents hear you), but do not kick anyone or anything.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I just wanted to commisserate a bit on the One Star Review thing.

My third one star review is from a disgruntled author. He actually e-mailed me privately to berate me for my review, so it's obviously just a revenge thing.

However, his comments did get to me a bit when he jumped on me for 'trying to make money by writing about other people's writing.' Most of this was in an e-mail, but he mentions it on my review.

I got upset and talked to my boyfriend and my son about it. They both supported me by reminding me that professional reviewers DO make money by writing about other people's work, whether it be movies, books, whatever.  

At the time of writing the review, the author of it had not even bothered to look at my blog. He freely admitted it. I reminded him that I at least READ his book prior to reviewing and sent him a link to the blog so he could read it for free. (He stated that he could not find the 14-day free trial button.)

Since I sent him the link to the blog, he has not bothered to respond. 

But, yeah, Dawson, I feel your pain. I want SO badly to respond to that review, if only to set the record straight.  I am restraining myself, though.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't do it, Lynn. Don't do it. Be like Meryll Streep in The Devil Wears Prada. Stick to your last. I'll lend you my Calvin boots if you want. You'll feel all the more better.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Don't do it, Lynn. Don't do it. Be like Meryll Streep in The Devil Wears Prada. Stick to your last. I'll lend you my Calvin boots if you want. You'll feel all the more better.


Thanks, Edward!

I'm not doing it. I admit to the extreme tempation! I actually wrote the response, but I stopped before hitting the post button.

I wonder if that author wrote to Roger Ebert to let him know what a sleaze he is for making a living as a reviewer.  Not that I'm anywhere in that class, but my son used him as an example of why my blog is not a bad thing.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

SWell Ebert is a good example and especially to me, a fan of Elijah Wood. One of the most infamous reviews of a major fim came from Roger Ebert was of Elijah Wood's film NORTH. He actually said that Wood was the only good in the film, so the bad review was for Rob Reiner. Now Ebert's famous line from that review is: "I hated, hated, hated, hated, hatred, thated this movie." And then it went downhill from there. Did Reiner stand up to the review. 9Actually, the film is pretty bad). No. He sucked it up and directed Stand By Me. As for Ebert's review, it has out lasted the film and has come back to haunt him more times than he cared for it. He has been defending that review for 15 years.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Red et. al.:

I DO understand how you feel--it's never any fun to receive snarky reviews. However, we MUST NOT EVER respond to them. 

Case in point: 

A friend of mine, who is a PNR author, received a very snarky review the other day. The reviewer had obviously read the book, and she had quite a lot to say in support of her opinion. However, the comments were really sarcastic, snarky, and unnecessarily vitriolic. I looked at the reviewer's other reviews.  Many of them carried the same tone--snarky+10. I concluded that we did not have a troll, but a curmudgeon. Poking a curmudgeon with a stick only makes it worse. 

Both my friend and I had been hit by actual trolls in the past--those are people who have not read the book but simply want to attack or discredit for some reason. We were attacked, along with several other authors, on several occasions. The troll has since been identified--another author with a serious psychological problem. This person was accusing me of all kinds of unethical behavior, and I desperately wanted to defend myself. I settled for a post on my blog. 

It caused my friend (and me) no end of grief. It's small wonder that she is 'gun-shy.' Fortunately, a few of our readers chimed in to defend us. And, as we all know, the best response to a troll is NO response, anyway.

This review, however, was from a person who actually expressed a negative opinion based on reading experience--not a troll. 

When my friend responded, I shook my head. I held empathy for her--the review was unnecessarily hurtful--and I dreaded what would follow. Unfortunately, the anticipated 'comment war' ensued--and all it managed to do was make my friend look bad. She understands now, and I reckon she won't comment on a negative review again. Once, when I was embroiled in a snarky political situation at work, my VP told me: 'Eagles soar above the chaos on the ground. Folks might throw mud at them, but they just keep soaring. Eventually, the mess on the ground goes away.  You need to be an eagle.' I keep a bronze eagle on my desk as a reminder.

I suppose there are lessons here for both writers and reviewers. As a reader, I will not pay attention to really snarky reviews, but I will to negative reviews that are well expressed and thoughtful. Readers get no benefit from a 'Snarkasaurus Rex.' Such reviews are hurtful, and they are meant to be hurtful. Any reviewer who says otherwise is either telling a whopper or in serious denial. Artists are sensitive people, and we are vulnerable.  We put our work out there in hopes of having it be appreciated. We DO understand that not everyone will, but it is unnecessary to use our vulnerability as an opportunity to vent personal frustration. 

Writers are artists--some superb, some pedestrian, but all are vulnerable. It is said that we must endure whatever scorn the public heaps on our heads because we choose to put our work out there, but that's what artists DO.  I do know this: Scorn is inevitable. Red, you did the right thing!  My 'drafts' folder is full of those never-sent responses.  Very therapeutic!

Soar, eagles, SOAR!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Archer, well said.  I also consider the source and the spirit of the comment when comments are made about my quilts.  (I will say, sometimes I do THANK someone for a clearly obnoxious comment, treating them as if they made a serious critique.  It usually disarms them totally.    But it really is best to not respond to online posts.)

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Negative response feeds into your brand. If you want that in your brand (If yo're Ozzie Osborne of the Hell's Kitchen Chef), go for it. Otherwise, be the Campbell Soup kids.

Ed Patterson


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Dawson,

If you REALLY want to have fun with it and turn it around, write a short story about a bad reviewer 

Seriously, Ditto to much of what's already been said

J Dean.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

That's what Richard Wagner did - he dissed his critics with Die Meistersing von Nuernburg.

)PS: I have characters that have little digs that sit very quietly sporting the naysayers names and quirks in many of my books. I'll not tell).

Ed Patterson


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Any idiot should be able to see that a one-star review is for books that: are very poorly written, lack any useful cohesion or art, and/or are just very poor examples of their genre. Its not for "its not my type of book" or "I prefer this other genre" 

I don't like bodice rippers and probably wouldn't rate the average one above a 3, but a 1 to me would mean "this sucks even more than the average book in this genre"


----------

